# Should using algorithm typer be allowed for SpeedFMC?



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2021)

https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...-to-the-weekly-competition.75887/post-1340475

As Mike pointed out, the ideal way of doing FMC or speedFMC is to write down the solution on paper and then later type it out. To save time in speedFMC, it is still legal if the competitors type out the solution directly into the box.

I am still not sure, if the explanation of the solution provided after the timer is stopped is legal or not. But I feel it should be legal.

Mike said, that people good with typing and OH will be able to come up with linear solution fast. Now typing R' takes double the time as compared to R, as we have to type the apostrophe as well. With the algorithm typer made by Tao Yu a couple of years back, the keymap is shifted to single letter for all types of cube moves ,https://github.com/tao-yu/AlgType, which would definitely save time while typing the solution one-handed, and playing out a linear solution one handed. Also, the mistakes made during writing the solution will be less, as most of the DNFs that I get in speedFMC are when I accidently write R instead of R' or U' instead of U.

Do you think Algorithm Typer should be allowed for speedFMC attempts? If a person is using this for their attempt, and its not legal, how do we catch them?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 7, 2021)

I noticed that a few months back, I had pointed out that using keyboard cube for speedFMC would be better, but that is clearly not legal.

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/should-using-algorithm-typer-be-allowed-for-speedfmc.80101/


----------

